# Just puppies!



## ChrisL

All puppies, all the time!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## The Irish Ram

My blue eyed baby Beth.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## whoisit

Thanks I needed that. So cute.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



What?  You couldn't see it when I posted it?


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You couldn't see it when I posted it?
Click to expand...



Missed it, I guess.

But, in my defense, something that cute needs posted twice anyway


----------



## ChrisL

You can tell this puppy's going to be a big one just by looking at it's legs and feet!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Lol!  That is so adorable.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> All puppies, all the time!


Im going to get a rescue but not a puppy. Too much work.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


>


I had a beagle. My last dog her name was sealy.


----------



## ChrisL

I've always liked German Shepherds.  My auntie had one.  His name was Skippy.  He was the most gentle dog.  I was just a little kid when she had him, and he was so loving, tolerant and patient with me (I was a little brat!).


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## hjmick




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## whoisit

How could anyone look at these little sweeties and not smile? 
 A natural anti-depressant.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All puppies, all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to get a rescue but not a puppy. Too much work.
Click to expand...

I got a puppy.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


>


One more.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All puppies, all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to get a rescue but not a puppy. Too much work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a puppy.
Click to expand...


Awww.  What a cutey!  Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more.
Click to expand...


Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?
Click to expand...

His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
Click to expand...


How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
Click to expand...

All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.  

I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
Click to expand...


Good luck and keep us up to date!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep us up to date!
Click to expand...

I'm going to get a good picture and change my screen picture to him.  He's so cute!


ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep us up to date!
Click to expand...

Did you ever hear of this?

Donations To Save Rabbit

*Is a fellow threatening to eat his pet rabbit unless he receives $50,000 in donations?*

*At the beginning of February 2005, we began receiving e-mails from puzzled readers aboutwww.savetoby.com, a 

site alleging to be run by a fellow intent upon killing and eating his pet rabbit unless his demands for $50,000 were met by 30 June 2005. 

Bunny lovers everywhere can once again breathe easily: savetoby.com is a hoax. Although the site now lacks a disclaimer, a visitor to it on9 February 2005 spotted one that said: "Note: this is a joke: please only donate to buy gear or help support savetoby.com." Even without such explicit clarification, certain things about the site should make the buffoonery clear:

The premise of the threat ("Send money or I'll kill the rabbit") gives away the jest. Society regards rabbits as one of the more disposable pets: every year thousands of bunnies end up with Humane Societies or animal rescue groups because their previous owners very quickly proved unable or unwilling to care for them. While rabbits do make fine pets, they also require veterinary care (including one-time spaying/neutering and annual vaccinations against disease), specialized diets, and reasonably large indoor cages, all of which represent a Report Advertisement level of commitment many who vaguely thought they might like to keep a rabbit or two are generally unaware of at the time of adoption. Also, despite their resemblance to plush toys, rabbits do not like to be held, petted, or carted about, which means those who think they're taking on animal companions they can hug and squeeze to their hearts' content discover only after the fact that the sort of critter they thought they were bringing into their homes isn't at all what they ended up with. Consequently, any number of cute, fluffy pet bunnies are unceremoniously turned loose outdoors (where they live, on average, for three days), killed by their owners, or are handed over to animal shelters and rescue groups. 

The "Save Toby" jape swings upon the notion of this particular rabbit's cuteness, inspiring folks to pry open their wallets to the tune of $16,380.18 . . . in a world where rabbits are regarded as worthless and animal shelters can't find donors to support their work.



The 'Balance:' figure which purports to showcase the amount already extorted (located near the bottom of the site's main page in a section labeled 'Premium Account Overview') was an imitation, not a real counter. It was periodically altered to increase the number displayed so as to maintain the appearance that folks were actually chipping in to preserve Toby's life. (The account that was used to accept monetary donations was eventually shut down by PayPal.) As of 1 March 2005, the amount shown was $16,380.18.
Similar to savetoby.com was Save Bernd!, another "pay or the rabbit gets it" site run by an operator who threatened to turn Bernd, a pet bunny he found outdoors on a rainy night, into "Rabbit with Chanterelle" for his Easter dinner if visitors didn't donate 1,000,000 Euros by 27 March 2005. 

Bernd was previously scheduled to become someone's New Year's dinner; earlier versions of the site announced "I swear by God, I will have this lovely rabbit for New Year's Eve Dinner if my account doesn't show a balance of at least 1,000000€ by latest 31st Dec 2004!" As expected, when that date came to pass, the site was changed to read: "I swear by God, I will have this lovely rabbit for Easter Sunday's Dinner if my account doesn't show a balance of at least 1,000,000€ by latest 27th March 2005!" At the very end of the "Save Bernd!" page, in teeny, tiny print, was the message "it's a joke." 

That same rabbit appeared on www.savefluffy.com, yet another 'bunny in peril' site that promised a future as rabbit stew for the pictured lagomorph unless its owner received $1,000,000 by 31 December2005. 

Those truly moved by the plight of Toby, Bernd, or Fluffy should consider donating a bit of their spare cash to their local animal shelters or rescue groups, entities that all too often have bunnies dumped upon them by those who have decided they can no longer be bothered to keep their pets, or to rabbit-specific groups such as the Rabbit Rescue and Rehab of New York, Tidewater Rabbit Rescue of Virginia, and Zooh Corner. *


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep us up to date!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to get a good picture and change my screen picture to him.  He's so cute!
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get him?  Is it a he or a she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep us up to date!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever hear of this?
> 
> Donations To Save Rabbit
> 
> *Is a fellow threatening to eat his pet rabbit unless he receives $50,000 in donations?*
> 
> *At the beginning of February 2005, we began receiving e-mails from puzzled readers aboutwww.savetoby.com, a *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*site alleging to be run by a fellow intent upon killing and eating his pet rabbit unless his demands for $50,000 were met by 30 June 2005. *
> 
> *Bunny lovers everywhere can once again breathe easily: savetoby.com is a hoax. Although the site now lacks a disclaimer, a visitor to it on9 February 2005 spotted one that said: "Note: this is a joke: please only donate to buy gear or help support savetoby.com." Even without such explicit clarification, certain things about the site should make the buffoonery clear:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The premise of the threat ("Send money or I'll kill the rabbit") gives away the jest. Society regards rabbits as one of the more disposable pets: every year thousands of bunnies end up with Humane Societies or animal rescue groups because their previous owners very quickly proved unable or unwilling to care for them. While rabbits do make fine pets, they also require veterinary care (including one-time spaying/neutering and annual vaccinations against disease), specialized diets, and reasonably large indoor cages, all of which represent a Report Advertisement level of commitment many who vaguely thought they might like to keep a rabbit or two are generally unaware of at the time of adoption. Also, despite their resemblance to plush toys, rabbits do not like to be held, petted, or carted about, which means those who think they're taking on animal companions they can hug and squeeze to their hearts' content discover only after the fact that the sort of critter they thought they were bringing into their homes isn't at all what they ended up with. Consequently, any number of cute, fluffy pet bunnies are unceremoniously turned loose outdoors (where they live, on average, for three days), killed by their owners, or are handed over to animal shelters and rescue groups.
> 
> The "Save Toby" jape swings upon the notion of this particular rabbit's cuteness, inspiring folks to pry open their wallets to the tune of $16,380.18 . . . in a world where rabbits are regarded as worthless and animal shelters can't find donors to support their work.
> 
> 
> The 'Balance:' figure which purports to showcase the amount already extorted (located near the bottom of the site's main page in a section labeled 'Premium Account Overview') was an imitation, not a real counter. It was periodically altered to increase the number displayed so as to maintain the appearance that folks were actually chipping in to preserve Toby's life. (The account that was used to accept monetary donations was eventually shut down by PayPal.) As of 1 March 2005, the amount shown was $16,380.18.
> *
> *Similar to savetoby.com was Save Bernd!, another "pay or the rabbit gets it" site run by an operator who threatened to turn Bernd, a pet bunny he found outdoors on a rainy night, into "Rabbit with Chanterelle" for his Easter dinner if visitors didn't donate 1,000,000 Euros by 27 March 2005. *
> 
> *Bernd was previously scheduled to become someone's New Year's dinner; earlier versions of the site announced "I swear by God, I will have this lovely rabbit for New Year's Eve Dinner if my account doesn't show a balance of at least 1,000000€ by latest 31st Dec 2004!" As expected, when that date came to pass, the site was changed to read: "I swear by God, I will have this lovely rabbit for Easter Sunday's Dinner if my account doesn't show a balance of at least 1,000,000€ by latest 27th March 2005!" At the very end of the "Save Bernd!" page, in teeny, tiny print, was the message "it's a joke." *
> 
> *That same rabbit appeared on www.savefluffy.com, yet another 'bunny in peril' site that promised a future as rabbit stew for the pictured lagomorph unless its owner received $1,000,000 by 31 December2005. *
> 
> *Those truly moved by the plight of Toby, Bernd, or Fluffy should consider donating a bit of their spare cash to their local animal shelters or rescue groups, entities that all too often have bunnies dumped upon them by those who have decided they can no longer be bothered to keep their pets, or to rabbit-specific groups such as the Rabbit Rescue and Rehab of New York, Tidewater Rabbit Rescue of Virginia, and Zooh Corner. *
Click to expand...


No.  I hadn't heard of that.  Oh well, scumbags exist.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep us up to date!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to get a good picture and change my screen picture to him.  He's so cute!
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Chester.  I didn't name him but the name suits him.  LOL.  This lady owns the most beautiful horse ranch about 30 minutes from my home.  I almost felt bad taking the dog away from such a great foster home.  LOL.  Anyways, he only cost $200 and he's already fixed.  I got to go home at lunch and let him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep us up to date!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever hear of this?
> 
> Donations To Save Rabbit
> 
> *Is a fellow threatening to eat his pet rabbit unless he receives $50,000 in donations?*
> 
> *At the beginning of February 2005, we began receiving e-mails from puzzled readers aboutwww.savetoby.com, a *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​*site alleging to be run by a fellow intent upon killing and eating his pet rabbit unless his demands for $50,000 were met by 30 June 2005. *
> 
> *Bunny lovers everywhere can once again breathe easily: savetoby.com is a hoax. Although the site now lacks a disclaimer, a visitor to it on9 February 2005 spotted one that said: "Note: this is a joke: please only donate to buy gear or help support savetoby.com." Even without such explicit clarification, certain things about the site should make the buffoonery clear:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The premise of the threat ("Send money or I'll kill the rabbit") gives away the jest. Society regards rabbits as one of the more disposable pets: every year thousands of bunnies end up with Humane Societies or animal rescue groups because their previous owners very quickly proved unable or unwilling to care for them. While rabbits do make fine pets, they also require veterinary care (including one-time spaying/neutering and annual vaccinations against disease), specialized diets, and reasonably large indoor cages, all of which represent a Report Advertisement level of commitment many who vaguely thought they might like to keep a rabbit or two are generally unaware of at the time of adoption. Also, despite their resemblance to plush toys, rabbits do not like to be held, petted, or carted about, which means those who think they're taking on animal companions they can hug and squeeze to their hearts' content discover only after the fact that the sort of critter they thought they were bringing into their homes isn't at all what they ended up with. Consequently, any number of cute, fluffy pet bunnies are unceremoniously turned loose outdoors (where they live, on average, for three days), killed by their owners, or are handed over to animal shelters and rescue groups.
> 
> The "Save Toby" jape swings upon the notion of this particular rabbit's cuteness, inspiring folks to pry open their wallets to the tune of $16,380.18 . . . in a world where rabbits are regarded as worthless and animal shelters can't find donors to support their work.
> 
> The 'Balance:' figure which purports to showcase the amount already extorted (located near the bottom of the site's main page in a section labeled 'Premium Account Overview') was an imitation, not a real counter. It was periodically altered to increase the number displayed so as to maintain the appearance that folks were actually chipping in to preserve Toby's life. (The account that was used to accept monetary donations was eventually shut down by PayPal.) As of 1 March 2005, the amount shown was $16,380.18.
> *
> *Similar to savetoby.com was Save Bernd!, another "pay or the rabbit gets it" site run by an operator who threatened to turn Bernd, a pet bunny he found outdoors on a rainy night, into "Rabbit with Chanterelle" for his Easter dinner if visitors didn't donate 1,000,000 Euros by 27 March 2005. *
> 
> *Bernd was previously scheduled to become someone's New Year's dinner; earlier versions of the site announced "I swear by God, I will have this lovely rabbit for New Year's Eve Dinner if my account doesn't show a balance of at least 1,000000€ by latest 31st Dec 2004!" As expected, when that date came to pass, the site was changed to read: "I swear by God, I will have this lovely rabbit for Easter Sunday's Dinner if my account doesn't show a balance of at least 1,000,000€ by latest 27th March 2005!" At the very end of the "Save Bernd!" page, in teeny, tiny print, was the message "it's a joke." *
> 
> *That same rabbit appeared on www.savefluffy.com, yet another 'bunny in peril' site that promised a future as rabbit stew for the pictured lagomorph unless its owner received $1,000,000 by 31 December2005. *
> 
> *Those truly moved by the plight of Toby, Bernd, or Fluffy should consider donating a bit of their spare cash to their local animal shelters or rescue groups, entities that all too often have bunnies dumped upon them by those who have decided they can no longer be bothered to keep their pets, or to rabbit-specific groups such as the Rabbit Rescue and Rehab of New York, Tidewater Rabbit Rescue of Virginia, and Zooh Corner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I hadn't heard of that.  Oh well, scumbags exist.
Click to expand...


I thought about this story and thought it'd be funny if I started a thread that I was going to eat Chester if I wasn't given $50K.  LOL.  His cute face would get the money rolling in.  

Damn he came from a sweet ass farm.  I'm telling you it was like the kind of farm I dream about having if I ever hit the lotto.  For people who live in Metro Detroit, they think I live in the country.  This lady lived 45 minutes further into the country than I do.  Far far away from urban sprawl.  Actually, I just looked it up and it was only 15 minutes from Flint.

Holly is a village in north Oakland County in the U.S. state of Michigan. The population was 6,086 at the 2010 census. 

So it is a small village of rich white people just outside of Flint.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> 
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep us up to date!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to get a good picture and change my screen picture to him.  He's so cute!
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think he will do home alone?  Hope he doesn't tear the house apart!  Is he confined to a room.  If I had a dog, I think he would have his own room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the ladies at work are asking me the same questions.  I need to go home and make sure there isn't anything for the dog to choke on.  I went home for lunch and the dog was fine.  I think he's been living and learning for 8 or 9 months but they're all telling me the dog is going to test to see if and where it can poop/pee.
> 
> I closed my bedroom door.  The dog has run of the living room/kitchen/bathroom.  I live in an apartment style condo on the lake and it's hard wood floors so it'll be ok.  I'll learn him.  So far so good though.  He pooped at lunch and I've praised him every time he goes to the bathroom.  Funny I just lost my mom 41 days ago but Chester just lost his last night.  I have to remember that.  He will never see her again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck and keep us up to date!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever hear of this?
> 
> Donations To Save Rabbit
> 
> *Is a fellow threatening to eat his pet rabbit unless he receives $50,000 in donations?*
> 
> *At the beginning of February 2005, we began receiving e-mails from puzzled readers aboutwww.savetoby.com, a *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*site alleging to be run by a fellow intent upon killing and eating his pet rabbit unless his demands for $50,000 were met by 30 June 2005. *
> 
> *Bunny lovers everywhere can once again breathe easily: savetoby.com is a hoax. Although the site now lacks a disclaimer, a visitor to it on9 February 2005 spotted one that said: "Note: this is a joke: please only donate to buy gear or help support savetoby.com." Even without such explicit clarification, certain things about the site should make the buffoonery clear:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The premise of the threat ("Send money or I'll kill the rabbit") gives away the jest. Society regards rabbits as one of the more disposable pets: every year thousands of bunnies end up with Humane Societies or animal rescue groups because their previous owners very quickly proved unable or unwilling to care for them. While rabbits do make fine pets, they also require veterinary care (including one-time spaying/neutering and annual vaccinations against disease), specialized diets, and reasonably large indoor cages, all of which represent a Report Advertisement level of commitment many who vaguely thought they might like to keep a rabbit or two are generally unaware of at the time of adoption. Also, despite their resemblance to plush toys, rabbits do not like to be held, petted, or carted about, which means those who think they're taking on animal companions they can hug and squeeze to their hearts' content discover only after the fact that the sort of critter they thought they were bringing into their homes isn't at all what they ended up with. Consequently, any number of cute, fluffy pet bunnies are unceremoniously turned loose outdoors (where they live, on average, for three days), killed by their owners, or are handed over to animal shelters and rescue groups.
> 
> The "Save Toby" jape swings upon the notion of this particular rabbit's cuteness, inspiring folks to pry open their wallets to the tune of $16,380.18 . . . in a world where rabbits are regarded as worthless and animal shelters can't find donors to support their work.
> 
> The 'Balance:' figure which purports to showcase the amount already extorted (located near the bottom of the site's main page in a section labeled 'Premium Account Overview') was an imitation, not a real counter. It was periodically altered to increase the number displayed so as to maintain the appearance that folks were actually chipping in to preserve Toby's life. (The account that was used to accept monetary donations was eventually shut down by PayPal.) As of 1 March 2005, the amount shown was $16,380.18.
> *
> *Similar to savetoby.com was Save Bernd!, another "pay or the rabbit gets it" site run by an operator who threatened to turn Bernd, a pet bunny he found outdoors on a rainy night, into "Rabbit with Chanterelle" for his Easter dinner if visitors didn't donate 1,000,000 Euros by 27 March 2005. *
> 
> *Bernd was previously scheduled to become someone's New Year's dinner; earlier versions of the site announced "I swear by God, I will have this lovely rabbit for New Year's Eve Dinner if my account doesn't show a balance of at least 1,000000€ by latest 31st Dec 2004!" As expected, when that date came to pass, the site was changed to read: "I swear by God, I will have this lovely rabbit for Easter Sunday's Dinner if my account doesn't show a balance of at least 1,000,000€ by latest 27th March 2005!" At the very end of the "Save Bernd!" page, in teeny, tiny print, was the message "it's a joke." *
> 
> *That same rabbit appeared on www.savefluffy.com, yet another 'bunny in peril' site that promised a future as rabbit stew for the pictured lagomorph unless its owner received $1,000,000 by 31 December2005. *
> 
> *Those truly moved by the plight of Toby, Bernd, or Fluffy should consider donating a bit of their spare cash to their local animal shelters or rescue groups, entities that all too often have bunnies dumped upon them by those who have decided they can no longer be bothered to keep their pets, or to rabbit-specific groups such as the Rabbit Rescue and Rehab of New York, Tidewater Rabbit Rescue of Virginia, and Zooh Corner. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I hadn't heard of that.  Oh well, scumbags exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about this story and thought it'd be funny if I started a thread that I was going to eat Chester if I wasn't given $50K.  LOL.  His cute face would get the money rolling in.
> 
> Damn he came from a sweet ass farm.  I'm telling you it was like the kind of farm I dream about having if I ever hit the lotto.  For people who live in Metro Detroit, they think I live in the country.  This lady lived 45 minutes further into the country than I do.  Far far away from urban sprawl.  Actually, I just looked it up and it was only 15 minutes from Flint.
> 
> Holly is a village in north Oakland County in the U.S. state of Michigan. The population was 6,086 at the 2010 census.
> 
> So it is a small village of rich white people just outside of Flint.
Click to expand...


I never donate to those go fund me sites.  You never know.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Look how cute and tiny he is!  He can fit in a hotdog bun!


----------



## Coyote

If everything works out right...I might get a puppy at the end of November 

The father, will be my dog Cowboy.  His breeder had me collect semen, years ago.  I lost him a year ago, in May.  I'm cautiously optimistic


----------



## Coyote

Haven't had a puppy in 15 years though...mostly, I get rescues as adults.  A bit nervous about the whole puppy thing.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> If everything works out right...I might get a puppy at the end of November
> 
> The father, will be my dog Cowboy.  His breeder had me collect semen, years ago.  I lost him a year ago, in May.  I'm cautiously optimistic



Interesting!  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Coyote

I will...it will only work if there is a male, I can't add a female....I'm nervous but excited but nervous...timing isn't perfect, but my friends wanted to give me a Cowboy puppy


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Haven't had a puppy in 15 years though...mostly, I get rescues as adults.  A bit nervous about the whole puppy thing.



They are not any worse than your average 2-year-old!


----------



## Coyote

ok...I've never had a 2 yr old human.  I'm just not that brave!


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> ok...I've never had a 2 yr old human.  I'm just not that brave!



Well, you can kennel your dogs.  You can't do that with your humans!


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok...I've never had a 2 yr old human.  I'm just not that brave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can kennel your dogs.  You can't do that with your humans!
Click to expand...


Sometimes......I wonder.....


----------



## ChrisL

I'm watching a show about dogs right now, and this poor dog was so matted that one of the mats cut off his circulation and he lost some of this little toes.    How horrible is that?  The poor thing was FULL of horrible clumps and mats even on his face.  The vet on the show said the poor dog probably lived with horrible pain for a long time.  They are fixing him up now and he will be adopted to a new home.  

Another dog on the show had been tied with a chain around his neck for so long that the chain was embedded into the dog's neck and the dog has to have surgery to remove it.  

How can people be so cruel?  Why even have a dog if you don't want to care for it and love it?


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## percysunshine

The rare Siberian coconut retriever....


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Coyote said:


> I will...it will only work if there is a male, I can't add a female....I'm nervous but excited but nervous...timing isn't perfect, but my friends wanted to give me a Cowboy puppy




Whatever you do.....be consistent in your training & caretaking. They need to know what to expect.....even when they push those limits set


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Ok this isn't really a puppy, but I couldn't resist.


----------

